# Multialarma de vehiculo malograda



## theshark27 (Ago 23, 2011)

Tengo instalado en el auto un sistema multialarma con un microfono incorporado, tiene 5 tipos distintos de alarmas y a la ves una entrada de audio para amplificar voz. Se ha malogrado hace una semana y la placa del microcontrolador no presenta a simple vista ninguna falla. He revisado el resto del sistema y esta en optimas condiciones.

Con respecto al microcontrolador, no tiene ni serie ni nada, por lo que no sé como repararlo, ahora bien, quisiera hacer una alarma donde funcione solamente el sistema de amplificador de voz y un par de alarmas, osea reemplazar esa placa por otra hecha por mi usando el 16f628a o el 16f84 cualquiera de los dos me viene bien, si me podrían ayudar con cuestiones básicas y  como programar el pic, les agradecería infinitamente.


----------

